# One with mass and 17 scorable pts. 19 can hang a ring on



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

Shot him at 25 yds with bowtech. 15th buck I saw the first sit. 163 5/8 P&Y


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats nice. 
Congrats.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

very nice..congrats!
are you saying you saw 15 bucks that night and it was your first time out?? IF so, can I hunt there too? :wink:


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. yeah that was the first sit and I saw 15 bucks. i shouldve waited....had bigger ones on camera which i checked right after i found him. oh well still a great deer in my eyes.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What state???


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

on my land in Iowa. go figure right?? haha


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I see no reason to wait, NICE


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

sethski said:


> Thanks guys. yeah that was the first sit and I saw 15 bucks. i shouldve waited....had bigger ones on camera which i checked right after i found him. oh well still a great deer in my eyes.


Sounds like you have an infestation, I will be down to help out. haha.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude, you suck! Just kidding of course, super nice deer, congratulations and good shootin! How far did he go? What kind of broadheads? How about some details? I like hearing this stuff. Very nice :beer:


----------

